# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Karolin [Polarstern, Caraibe Jet]

## Giovanaut

Το καλοκαίρι του 2013 στην Λήμνο είχα την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσω έναν εκ των ιδιοκτητών της Linda Line, ο οποίος βρισκόταν στο νησι με φίλους στο σκάφος τους.
Περάσαμε πολλές ώρες εκείνο το βράδυ παρέα και μιλήσαμε για πολλά θέματα. Από τότε, όπως μου είχε πεί, ήταν σε αναζήτηση αγοραστών για τα δύο τους πλοία ΚΑROLIN και MERILIN και με ρώτησε αν γνώριζα πιθανούς ενδιαφερόμενους. Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω και απο την προσωπική μου εμπειρία στην Βαλτική τα πλοία δεν είναι ανταφωνιστικά αφού την απόσταση των 44 μιλίων  που διανύουν σε 1 μιση ώρα (Tallinn-Helsinki), τα  θηρία των κολλωσών (ΤΑLLINK - VIKING - ECKERO) διανύουν σε περιπου 2 και κάτι ώρες με παροχές όπως εστιατόρια, καραόκε, ορχήστρα, παιχνίδια, εμπορικά κέντρα.

Εν αναμονή των εξελίξεων λοιπον!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα έφτασε στο λιμάνι Kopli Liinid ( Εσθονία ΒΔ από το Ταλίν) που βρίσκεται το Karolin το πλοίο Eemslift Hendrika. Λέτε αυτό να φορτώσει το πλοίο για Ελλάδα??

----------


## leo85

Το Karolin φορτώθηκε στο πλοίο Eemslift Hendrika και ξεκίνησε το ταξίδι για Ελλάδα,με πρώτο σταθμό Ολλανδία.

----------


## speedrunner

Πριν από λίγο στην έξοδο του από το κανάλι του Κιέλου

----------

